# 2009 Sport Show in Columbus, Feb 2009



## Buckeye Bob

Again this year the Ohio Carp Angler's Group will be hosting a booth, organized by BottomBouncer. Will post up more info as comes available.

We're also in the process of putting together a schedule of Fish In's for 2009, when finalized will post up here...also hope to get out to a couple of the OGF outings this year as well....have missed being here.


----------



## BottomBouncer

We will have really nice start up kits available to new members who sign up. Kits include all the necessary rigging goodies and bait!!!

More info to come:G


----------



## catking

I'll keep an eye out on this event. Maybe DA KING !!! and cwcarper can make a day of it......things have been out of tilt for a couple years, and I miss all the outings and events....hopefully '09 will be kinder.....THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Buckeye Bob

I hear ya on the out of tilt....definately don't need any more family situations to come up anytime soon. Be great to see ya there if you could make it...shoot I'll even let ya buy lunch.


----------



## sisezz73

Hey Bob will you guys put on a seminar this by the tanks. Went to one you had 2 years ago and learned alot. Will attend again for sure if I new the day it would be on.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

sisezz73 said:


> Hey Bob will you guys put on a seminar this by the tanks. Went to one you had 2 years ago and learned alot. Will attend again for sure if I new the day it would be on.


February 12-15, 2009 at the State Fair Grounds in Columbus, Ohio. I don't know that we will be doing any seminars away from the booth but, we will be doing many demo's at the booth and will have members there to answer any and all questions asked. We'll have the booth manned all 4 days...I'll be there on saturday (14th) after 2 pm...then again all day sunday. Drop on by, be great to see ya...happy to hear you enjoyed it 2 years ago.


----------



## crappielooker

i'll missed helping out this show.. say hey to everybody for me..


----------



## Buckeye Bob

crappielooker said:


> i'll missed helping out this show.. say hey to everybody for me..


Will do Ak...you'll be missed...we need to find another you...probably doesn't exist. Good fishing to ya.


----------



## Mushijobah

Looking forward to see the CAG setup this year. I havn't been to this show in eons.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Mushijobah said:


> Looking forward to see the CAG setup this year. I havn't been to this show in eons.


C'mon down...look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## catking

I'm really going to make an effort to attend. I'll get cw to stay at his inlaws that weekend and we can both show up... ..his inlaws live in Columbus.... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## DaleM

Rick,
we'll also have a booth. Hope you make it up and we can catch up a little.
Bob, looking forward to seeing you again. It's been a long time.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Good luck guys and I hope you have a good show. I think I still have some stuff in my basement from the past shows, I will have to dig it out, it was mostly examples of carp bait you can buy in the grocery store. I still may have the green outdoor carpet, I will have to look.

Shawn (Tpet) had some nice posters of all Ohio caught carp we did up one year, it made a nice backdrop and started a lot of conversations. I may stop by and visit, I went to the show last year and ended up just getting drunk, there really was not much to see there unless you where looking to buy a new boat.

If you guys need anything just give me a shout, it is nice to set up an example of a typical euro bankside, with brolly, an assortment of rods on pods with alarms to make a lot of noise. Leave the N-Butyric acid at home unless you plan on picking on the OGF guys.


Miso......


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Hey Rick and Dale....be great seeing both of ya.

Sean...N-butyric??? That stuff could run out everyone there 

I'm not sure what's all gonna be set up...won't be there til saturday afternoon. 

Good fishing all


----------



## catking

Wouldn't miss the chance of seeing you and some of the old gang Dale... Looking forward to the event. DA KING !!!


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Coming up real soon, looking forward to it. Bottombouncer, if there's anything you need give a shout; I'm outta town all next week, going on a cruise with my kids and grandkids, but, after that no committments other than work.


----------



## BottomBouncer

I'm gonna drop an email to Phil. I have to head to Florida on Friday....dad isn't doing to well and I won't have access to 'net or anything.... I'm not sure how long I'll be down there...


----------



## Buckeye Bob

BottomBouncer said:


> I'm gonna drop an email to Phil. I have to head to Florida on Friday....dad isn't doing to well and I won't have access to 'net or anything.... I'm not sure how long I'll be down there...


All the best to your dad.


----------



## baitmaker

Is there a web-site for this show??
Thanks
Ben


----------



## Buckeye Bob

baitmaker said:


> Is there a web-site for this show??
> Thanks
> Ben


http://www.hartproductions.com/columbus-sports-vacation-and-boat-show/


----------



## BottomBouncer

Glad to see a few guys stop by the Carp booth. Fishingislife, nice to meet you. I'll post up when we'll be fishing cosi or wherever....


----------



## crappielooker

fishingislife is alive and well?? tell him i said Hey!!


----------



## catking

I'll be seeing some of you guys and gals this weekend at the outing for carpers... THE CATKING !!!


----------

